

Meet My Cofounder: Quit 6-figure VC job, bootstrapped a startup in Asia - andryharyanto
http://dailysocial.net/en/2011/12/21/from-silicon-valley-to-bandung/

======
andryharyanto
My buddy and I have always wondered how it would be like to launch a company.
In September 2011, he quit his high-paying job in Silicon Valley, traveled
10,000 miles to Indonesia (which has the #2 largest facebook user base, btw),
and bootstrapped a startup. This is his story.

The company in question is www.urbanindo.com - the easiest way to buy and sell
properties in Indonesia.

